# YT624 Auger Housing Control Lever



## joeymartin (Dec 12, 2016)

I have a 2013 YT624. I just went out to test functionality for the season and noticed that the lever that controls the Auger Housing height is loose. As a result I can't "lock in" the height and it remains loose. It looks like it should just be a simple adjustment/tightening of the cable correct?


----------



## skyrider55 (Dec 31, 2019)

Did you ever get an answer to this? mines the same, it works, but doesn't have the same "holding" strength it needs. Slightly leaning on the machine or pushing it causes it to slip. Google brought this up as one of the first results, so it would be nice to have an answer here!


Went down to size it up, you just tighten the nuts on the middle wire near the handle bar. Squeeze the lever, you'll see which wire moves, use a 10mm wrench to carefully tighten the wire (loosen one side to offset before tightening or you could snap it/sheer it). Works as good as new now.


----------

